# Router einrichten unter Linux



## vere_1985 (3. September 2005)

Hallo,

wir sind gerade dabei einen Linux Router mit der Suse Linux Version 9.3. Lan geht WAN geht nicht wir kommen nicht mal mit Ping IP? auf Googel.de von einem anderen Rechner.

Wisst Ihr an was das liegt bzw. wie wir das machen können, dass wir das zum laufen bekommen.

Gruß vere_1985


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. September 2005)

Ist IP-Forwarding und NAT aktiv?
IP-Forward wird in der /proc/net/ipv4/ip_forward geregelt und NAT ueber IPTables.


----------



## vere_1985 (3. September 2005)

Hallo,

Also, mein Problem besteht darin, dass die IP von Google vom Client nicht angepingt werden kann. DNS Interessiert momentan noch nicht.
Auf dem Router können beide eingebauten Karten angepingt werden. die IP von eth0 lautet 192.168.2.100, die IP von eth1 lautet: 192.168.0.1 Subnet ist bei allen gleich.

Routing ist bei beiden Karten aktiviert.

Ich denke ich bin zu blöd das Masquerading korrekt zu konfigurieren.

Ich arbeit auf Suse 9.3 mit dem Kernel 2.6.11.4-21.2-default


Vorab vielen Dank für die Hilfe 

Gruß vere_1985


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. September 2005)

Ich geh jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass Du mittels ppp0 mit dem Internet verbunden bist.

Dann probier mal das aus:

```
iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
```

Hier gibt es ein paar Dokumente die fuer Dich interessant sein koennten.


----------

